# Question re diameter Moebius Seaview



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the outer diameter of the hull of the Moebius Seaview. I don't get to have the model till my birthday, and I'd like to get started on it now. I've never liked the combined control room/observation nose, so I'm scratch building the 2 story observation nose from the movie/1st season. Of course, the Seaview was one scale when it had the 8 windows in the 1st season and another scale when they changed to the 2 larger windows, as the windows in the full-size ON set didn't change size. An approx 1/120 movie ON would fit into a 1/128 Seaview nicely. But in order to be safe, I need to double double check the OD of the Moebius kit, which in 1/128 should be precisely 3" ?? Thanks!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.freenudecelebs.dk/nude-celebs-pictures/b/barbara-eden-nude/barbara-eden-nude-3.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

The outside diameter of the main portion of the hull is 2-7/8". The widest part of the hull measured at the root of the manta fins is about 4-11/16". The span of the manta fins from tip to tip is 7-13/16".

And just for the hell of it, Barbara Eden is 5 feet 3 inches tall, she weighs 105 lbs. and her measurements are 36C-24-36.

Any excuse to post babe photos . . .


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks! As long as they're Voyage related measurements, they're all on topic! Let's see, in 1/120 scale, she'd be...


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

starseeker said:


> Thanks! As long as they're Voyage related measurements, they're all on topic! Let's see, in 1/120 scale, she'd be...


A Jeanie in a bottle... Sorry couldn't resit


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

starseeker said:


> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the outer diameter of the hull of the Moebius Seaview. I don't get to have the model till my birthday, and I'd like to get started on it now. I've never liked the combined control room/observation nose, so I'm scratch building the 2 story observation nose from the movie/1st season. !


You might want to read the lengthy discussion of the nose change in another thread here. The nose on the movie/first season sub isnt just the same nose with different windows. The manta fins are a bit different, the nose in relation to fins is different, the side profile of the nose itself is different, and of course the contours on the bottom are different since the flying sub bay isn't there. Then the sail itself is different, and the sonar housings on the sides aren't present either.

IMHO I'd just wait for a conversion kit to appear...

The hull itself (the constant sized part at least) is just about exactly 11 inches around. Its about 3 1/8 inch across. Of course the control room area is sort of tear drop shaped so it varies depending where you measure it. I measured around the hull directly. If you measure taking the curves and under cuts into account it will be much wider.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> . . . The hull itself (the constant sized part at least) is just about exactly 11 inches around. Its about 3 1/8 inch across. Of course the control room area is sort of tear drop shaped so it varies depending where you measure it. I measured around the hull directly. If you measure taking the curves and under cuts into account it will be much wider.


I just re-checked my measurements -- I was tired and my eyes were a bit blurry last night -- and I get an outside diameter of *2 and 13/16 inches* for the constant-cross-section part of the hull. That's one-sixteenth inch less than the 2 and 7/8 inches I originally said, and a full *FIVE-SIXTEENTHS of an inch smaller* than your figure. A diameter of 2-13/16" gives a circumference of about 8.8357 inches (excluding the keel, strakes and deck superstructure), so I have no idea where your 11-inch figure came from.

And if you start with a circumference of 11 inches and divide by pi, you get a diameter of almost exactly 3-1/2 inches, not 3-1/8.

Could you recheck your measurements? ONE of us has to be wrong!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

(I think) I know most of the differences between the 8 and 4 window versions of the Seaview and have documented what I can here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=219645
I've just always hated the 4 window interior layout that makes no sense at all - the periscope in front of the sonar blisters, the flying sub hatch in front of the flying sub hangar, etc. So I'm putting the pilot observation nose into the 4 window Seaview. That way, the inside, should anyone actually ever look, makes a bit of sense. If I really feel the need, I can do a control room as a stand-alone model. Can't see much of it from outside anyway, it sounds like. Had a good night of it last night, got most of the back half of the obs nose done. Just about ready to start painting and then building little tiny pieces of furniture and the railing. 'Course, I can't add the front section of the nose until I can access the kit, but the kit dimensions are a big help; if the shape's right, I need to know the exact scale as there is not going to be a lot of clearance. 
Vaguely thinking about how to detail the mini sub bay. It was of course open at the top much of the time, which would allow you to see into a bit of the aft missile room from underneath. Could be another project while I'm waiting for the kit. 
Absolutely crazy idea that I won't entertain even for a second: have the deck lift off and detail the whole upper level.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I need to know the exact scale as there is not going to be a lot of clearance. .[/QUOTE said:


> Well since its not a scale model of a real thing... without having the actual kit in hand you can't get much from just exterior measurements. The measurement of the inside of the hull would be more useful. But you can't assume that the kit is perfectly in scale for its listed scale as its not a model of a real object. If someone has a contour gauge they could measure the inner thicknesses.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> . . . If someone has a contour gauge they could measure the inner thicknesses.


Actually, it's quite easy to measure both the inner and outer hull width of the Moebius _Seaview_. Just use a ruler or caliper on the exposed end of the aft portion of the hull before you glue it to the front portion. There's a perfect cross-section at that point.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Actually, I think I'm good with the above measurements. Thanks, guys! It sounds like the Moebius Seaview is very close to a 1/128. If it had been significantly different, I'd be up the creek w/o a paddle trying to get the front and angled and compound angled sides to fit inside the nose, but I think this is going to work. I'll see how much interior stuff I can get pre-finished, which will leave not much on the model itself to change. I don't like the pictures I've seen of the decks - none of the miniatures ever had the rectangles on the missile hatches standing proud, so it's probably easiest just to scratch new decks and also replace the out of scale handholds with wire, and I'm pretty sure that the 4 window Seaview's sail had a more rounded leading edge from the kit's, which seems to be based on the movie version's/full scale set's more pointed shape. ?? 
Well, guess it's time to stop yakkin' and go start gluing. Thanks again!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well the sail in the movie had windows on it unlike the later TV version. Aparently the Moebuis sail may be too tal but thats a minor issue (and easy to fix if it bothers you).


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

And the doors on the sail are the wrong shape as is the recessed area for the radar antenna. Minor corrections but still a pain.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

starseeker said:


> And the doors on the sail are the wrong shape as is the recessed area for the radar antenna. Minor corrections but still a pain.


can you give use a view of how the sail should be?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

On the kit, they seem much too square. This is a photo, I think, of the originals off of one of the miniatures.
As for the recessed area for the radar antenna, the blueprints of the 4' and the full sized set and some of the miniatures at least show it squared off at both ends, like this:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=59778&d=1211076784
I'm not sure if the rounded front end was original or done in refurbishing.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

starseeker said:


> On the kit, they seem much too square. This is a photo, I think, of the originals off of one of the miniatures.
> As for the recessed area for the radar antenna, the blueprints of the 4' and the full sized set and some of the miniatures at least show it squared off at both ends, like this:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=59778&d=1211076784
> I'm not sure if the rounded front end was original or done in refurbishing.


ok understand now.. but the drawing in the link ..isnt that the 8 window movie version? or does the sail apply to both the movie & prop version?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The sfx footage on the Season 2-1 dvd of the 4 window presumably 8' (?) shows the squared front and back sides to the radar recess. The plan for the original 8 window 4' miniature and the full size set are both squared. The 16 and 20 missile 18' seems to be the only one with the teardrop shape, and is also missing a couple of the sail top details, and seems kind of ragged in close up shotsalmost as if it might have been an after-thought, tho that is really a stretch of an assumption. 

The 8 window version sail has to have a sharp vertical front edge. The 4 window sail is not only be missing the deadlights but seems to have a slightly more rounded front end instead of the obvious sharp edge. I don't know if that's an illusion or not. I'm assuming it's not and I'm also going with the majority of Seaviews for the squared radar recess.


----------

